# Complete surprise - Choc Tri Colour???



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all
Very random occurance turned up in the mice from choc satin x choc pied came this (Excuse the poor pictures, iphone + pinging young mouse is never a good combo)


















Is it a true tri? Or is it the pied throwing a fake tri?

Its a female so with keep her back and breed her back to the male and of course redo the pairing too. Sod of it is that it was a massive litter of a good 18 and thinned at pink stage to 4 so could have been more in there  shall foster some off next time till they show colour.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Its likely to be a somatic mutation(cant reproduce the color), but I would still suggest breeding her just in case! Either to the father or a sibling.

Is there any possibility of splashed being in the line?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very interesting; keep us posted if you breed this one.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tis pretty and a good combo of colours.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The rich beige and the chocolate set each other off very nicely.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

No splashed that i know of in the line, but these are only second gen of new stock so could have anything lurking.

Will definately let you all know if the next litter from same parents throws out anything interesting and same when she breeds too. Makes for a nice little random project.

And will get better pics of this little lady after she learns to stay still for a split second


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The colouring certainly looks phenotypically like a tri. Lovely with the choc colour! I'm surprised more breeders don't go for the choc dilute with tricolours. I also like blue tricolours - the colour tones are delicate.

The repeat pairing and the back cross will be interesting!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Some updated clearer pics of her



















And a belly shot, colour wraps around sides slightly


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

She is beautyfull!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! thanks for the new pic.


----------

